# Clodbuster / Blackfoot Body



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Tamiya Clodbuster body that had the bed cut off that I got when I bought my complete clod body, So I was thinking of putting a Blackfoot bed behind the clod cab to make a step side chevy pickup.
Has anyone done this before ? And if so could you post or send me some pics of the project. ~ I know that I will have to add a little plastic to the bed to get the 12" wheelbase that it needs to be. 
Posted two pics of real Chevy 4X4 Step Side's that I want to copy.


----------



## fantacmet (Sep 6, 2007)

All I canb tell you is they are the same scale, and the fact the Clod is a Chevy and the 'Foot is a Ford.


----------

